

Teens React to Oculus - BaptisteGreve
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM9s5cOKe8c&feature=youtu.be

======
wodenokoto
I tried one recently. The resolution was horrible, I could literally see the
sub-pixels on the display.

------
BaptisteGreve
Oculus seems seriously amazing!!

